# My everyday life with Ondine



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful horse, and beautiful scenery! Your english is really good! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for everything Atreyu !


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love the saddle you have on Odine. What kind is it? It's neat.


Pretty pictures! Lovely place you have to ride!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What beautiful photos! We call that flower a foxglove, here in the US. I sure wouldn't want to live in one of those stone houses below that dam. The dam looks like it's been around for a long time.........

How nice to have such a nice area to ride in. 

BTW, Both you horse AND your boyfriend look like keepers...LOL!!


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Brighteyes ! My saddle's brand is "JMS" is a pleasure trail saddle (I don't know the exact world in English) for trail rides.

Allison, I think I'm going to keep both of them for a while ! lol. And... what is "BTW" ? I don't know this world.
I do agree with you for the stone houses ! And here, we call this flower "Digitale pourpre" because they have the shape of a finger


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Zee and I would like to come and live there! Wow, those pictures are absolutely stunning! Gorgeous horse, gorgeous ranch, and cutie boyfriend too! Any man that enjoys spending time with our horses is a keeper. You definately have a talent for photography too.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ondine said:


> Thank you Brighteyes ! My saddle's brand is "JMS" is a pleasure trail saddle (I don't know the exact world in English) for trail rides.
> 
> Allison, I think I'm going to keep both of them for a while ! lol. And... what is "BTW" ? I don't know this world.


BTW means "by the way"......



> I do agree with you for the stone houses ! And here, we call this flower "Digitale pourpre" because they have the shape of a finger


 
I suspect the flower botanical name would be the same for both of us. It is high in the chemical digitalis, which is a cardiac drug. I wonder what happens to the deer in my yard who eat it.....


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for everything Zimpatico ! Some of the photos had been taken by my boyfriend (Grégory).
It's very kind of you to say such nice things !


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Welcome to the forum, your horse is adorable. You are so lucky to have such beautiful places to ride in, looks like horse riding heaven!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Je me souviens un peu de français du lycée. L'amour les photos!

What beautiful scenery! I must admit I am a bit jealous. I would love to have country like that to ride through!


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Sarahver !

Oh, MHFoundation, i'm sure that you have beautiful places in the USA for hoseriding ! You speak good french !


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't mess up on my french! It's been many years since I used it! 

There is beautiful scenery in the US, but I live right in the middle. Lots of flat ground and corn fields.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ondine said:


> Thank you Sarahver !
> 
> Oh, MHFoundation, i'm sure that you have beautiful places in the USA for hoseriding !



Yeah, we do.....


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Allison you insired me to share some Texas piccies! Ondine I hope you don't mind if I share my part of the world with you... Texas has some beautiful forests that we are lucky enough to be able to ride in, here are a couple of snaps the last time I took Bobbie out:

















Photos are from my phone and so are a little blurry, sorry if they give anyone vertigo ha ha.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Allison - Those pics are beautiful! Any real mountains are an 11 hr haul from here. If it weren't for my family, I'd definitely move west or to the Smokies. 

Let's see some more french countryside OP. Then maybe I'll sit here and  

This is what it looks like in my area. Pretty flat & boring but not too many neighbors  

There's this








or this








or this


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Woah Allison ! Your photos are lovely ! Where is it ? It's a fantastic place !

Sarahver, I'm sure very happy to know your surroundings and share your ridings. The forests look beautiful and wild. On the first photo, the trail makes you feel like starting a gallop !

MHFoundation, it's true it is very flat, but there is a beauty in it (the colors are lovely, and your photos are good !). It's the ideal place for galloping ! There are identical places in France, but it not so huge !
And what does "OP" mean ?

Thanks for sharing your photos !

Here are some photos of last autumn, during a ride with Ondine (with my old camera (bad quality), if it falls down, it doesn't matter !). In front of me, it's Karval, an Iceland Pony, with Mr R., a real horseman !


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ondine said:


> MHFoundation, it's true it is very flat, but there is a beauty in it (the colors are lovely, and your photos are good !). It's the ideal place for galloping ! There are identical places in France, but it not so huge !
> And what does "OP" mean ?


It is an ideal place for a good gallop! Our neighbors have very well manicured soybean fields that are wonderful to ride across after harvest. If you have permission from enough farmers around here one can ride for miles and miles like that. 

OP means Original Poster, you are the OP in this case as you started the thread.


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh ok for the "OP" !

Each landscape has its own beauty


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ondine, my photos are in the Colorado mountains.


----------

